
Home ‎(Deploy Google Apps)‎ - GVRV
http://deployment.googleapps.com/
======
pasbesoin
By the by, if any Googlers pass by, the linked page has a grammatical error:

    
    
        communicating the switch Google Apps to your organization
    

should have another "to", i.e.

    
    
        communicating the switch to Google Apps to your organization
    

Since this is a front page, maybe someone will want it fixed. I provided
feedback via the site's feedback mechanism, as well, but that's geared for
general site experience and may not be looked at beyond statistically.

~~~
pasbesoin
Got ahold of someone via email; they fixed it.

